# Steelheads at proud lake



## ratherbhuntin300mag (Jan 11, 2008)

do the stealheads make it up to proud lake


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

They don't make it to Ford Lake.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

The Huron has many dams, only one with a fish ladder in Flat Rock. And the number that make it up that ladder are few and far between. 

However, the DNR claims this is the 3rd best steelhead river in Michigan...:lol:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Maybe it is third in ranking by how many people actually spend any time there fishing for Steelhead, but it is definitely not the 3rd best Steelhead river in the State. Not for catching Steelhead, anyway.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Theres trout that are stocked in the huron near proud lake and a few carry overs but no steelhead because of all the dams.


----------



## ratherbhuntin300mag (Jan 11, 2008)

thannk you i know about the trout thats how i know of it and thanks for the info


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

The steelhead cant make it any further than the belleville dam. And it cant be the 3rd best for numbers of fish, but there is alot of fish to be caught. Its been getting better every year.


----------



## MrHusky (Feb 20, 2009)

DNR Biologists have counted by hand over 450 fish jumping the ladder at Flatrock in a given week during the spring run. Thats not few and far between.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

MrHusky said:


> DNR Biologists have counted by hand over 450 fish jumping the ladder at Flatrock in a given week during the spring run. Thats not few and far between.



But that count was based on how many steelhead were strapped to the top of the trucks driving north on Telegraph.:lol: Sorry just had to put a digg into DNR estimates. I understand this is an actual count and not an estimate, so was just playing so no one has to get all defensive.

I am impressed with 450 on a hot week. As i recall when the put the ladder in they were real dissappointed with the initial results.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

3rd best in the state I will disagree on, Many other river on a bad day produce better number. But I will agree that its starting to come around. Over the past few years its getting better and better. If the DNR keeps up with the program, I could see it ranking up there.

I remember the old day, in 3 hrs of fishing I would see 20+ salmon jumping the wier. To bad those days are gone :sad:


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

RippinLipp said:


> 3rd best in the state I will disagree on, Many other river on a bad day produce better number. But I will agree that its starting to come around. Over the past few years its getting better and better. If the DNR keeps up with the program, I could see it ranking up there.
> 
> I remember the old day, in 3 hrs of fishing I would see 20+ salmon jumping the wier. To bad those days are gone :sad:



Your showing your age with this comment :coolgleam.
I remember those days.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Myth, its all folklore to me. All the ol' timers just love rubbin' those stories in.:lol:


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

ArrowFlinger said:


> Your showing your age with this comment :coolgleam.
> I remember those days.


:rant:

The funny thing is that I'm not that old. Unless you call mid 40s old. Then again I've been fishing there since I was 10 so I guess you could call me an old fart.:sad: I'm just glad to see the Steel fishery is comming around.

Hopefully they wount let that go like they did the salmon


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

From what I understand the salmon used to be heavily stocked like the steelies are now. I'm 34 and I remember as a kid into my early teens seeing alot of salmon. Now that the steelies are being stocked we are seeing steely numbers getting up to what the salmon used to be. I'm not going to complain about it though. Still a salmon or two rollin around in the fall. but I'll stick to manistee for the kings. And I'll take steely fishin over salmon any day only because you can get them from fall through the spring, unlike salmon which are just a fall run.


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

When do they stock up proud lake and the pond in island lake


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Rifleman99 said:


> When do they stock up proud lake and the pond in island lake


Usually March 31st.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

I suppose in theory rainbows could hold over in the depths of proud lake and run up into the river or a small creek (I don' know if there are any) in the spring to spawn and could be called steelhead.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Do they stock the trout at the tail end of proud lake in the Huron before it goes into proud lake and thats how they get in there?I do know that the trout hold over in proud lake very well.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

I think at one time prod lake had its own stocking of rainbows. I don't think they hold over well either because I sure have caught some nice pike out of Proud.


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> Usually March 31st.


 Thank you


----------



## esordi (Nov 8, 2007)

I am just now finding out about Proud Lk. My 6 year old son will fish harder than me. Don't want to have holes revealed but am looking to get him fishing first weekend of April, don't know the area or access, is it worth putting in the research?


----------



## eddiebassman (Mar 23, 2009)

Walk the mile and a half back to the dam get in and work downstream with a small streamer swing it out and across . If that doesnt work try small emergers with a fine tippet. The earlier you get there the better. Goodluck. Enjoy your sons early years. Your creating memories that will last a lifetime.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

eddiebassman said:


> Walk the mile and a half back to the dam get in and work downstream with a small streamer swing it out and across . If that doesnt work try small emergers with a fine tippet. The earlier you get there the better. Goodluck. Enjoy your sons early years. Your creating memories that will last a lifetime.


Isn't there a certain timeframe that you can not be within 100' of the dman. Or is that up on April 1?


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

The first week or so after the stocking, you can use any big ugly streamer you want - the faster you strip it, the better... Throw a downstream mend and let the current pull that bugger along, those stockers will kill themselves on it.

The fish have to be stocked the night before, as many area lowlives like to poach them at night time. God forbid someone should wait until it's legal to fish for them...


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

ArrowFlinger said:


> Isn't there a certain timeframe that you can not be within 100' of the dman. Or is that up on April 1?


Starting April 1st through to the real trout opener, you can not be within 100 feet of the upstream dam. There are signs in the river that show the upstream limit but they don't post right at the dam for some reason. 

Esordi, Be careful of the soft bottom in that stretch if you do take your son. Very mucky in spots especially near the banks. Watere that is 18" deep can drop you close to your belt buckle. Just use caution entering and exiting. 

The fish can be surprisingly finicky. I've had my best luck on streamers with red, pink or white. Also, bead head hares ears have been productive. A couple years ago on a warmer opener, I was even finding risers willing to take a #12 Adams.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

RippinLipp said:


> 3rd best in the state I will disagree on, Many other river on a bad day produce better number. But I will agree that its starting to come around. Over the past few years its getting better and better. If the DNR keeps up with the program, I could see it ranking up there.
> 
> I remember the old day, in 3 hrs of fishing I would see 20+ salmon jumping the wier. To bad those days are gone :sad:


 
The only reason there are steelhead in the huron is because of stocking. It is the third most heavily stocked stream in the state. There is no natural reproduction to speak of. Steelhead smolt have to stay in the river for a year from hatch to the time they are ready to blow out to the lake. The huron gets wayyyyyyyyyyy to warm to support them. Now salmon on the other hand hatch and blow out to the lake quickly. If they were to start planting salmon again and kept up on the stocking like they did in the old days we could see a pretty good return of wild fish. Heck we still see some salmon sh show up in small numbers. These are all natural reproduction fish even if the numbers are small.


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

This is going to be the first year in many that I am not going to go out opening weekend. When I was first introduce to proud lake I went out at midnight. it was a party more than fishing. I enjoy getting out there during the week if I can. Less people to deal with and the fish are a little less stressed. Anyone know what number of each species was stocked this year?


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.michigandnr.com/FISHSTOCK/


----------



## kerryquest (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know exactly when they stock the river, but they will be there for the fishing season. Check your trout and salmon rule book.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Fishing 24/7 said:


> This is going to be the first year in many that I am not going to go out opening weekend. When I was first introduce to proud lake I went out at midnight. it was a party more than fishing. I enjoy getting out there during the week if I can. Less people to deal with and the fish are a little less stressed. Anyone know what number of each species was stocked this year?


They usally have a hand out at the park office there. They put some real hogs in last year witch were a blast to play with.


----------



## centerpinking (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok its time, the worst of the worst come out for StockerFest at Proud Lake. Dont ya think the DNR should spend the money and stock at Flat Rock, at least the fish have a small chance. Its nuts to put in fish so guys can fight, swear, gut fish on the shore, all for HALF dead trout! One of Michigans' proudest weeks!


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

I landed 7 over a 2 day period last year I only kept one to keep the wife off my back! If I don't come back with fish then maybe I'm not fishing! How could she believe that I would ever cheat on fishing? Last year I was standing there in the river and a nasty storm rolled in kayaks and canoes were coming off the water fast. One woman got hit by a good sized widow maker but was lucky in it just caught her shoulder.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

I believe the storm you mentioned was the second day of the seaon. Man that was a nasty one. Trees down over the roads all over the place out there. I shuffled my son back to our truck and rode it out. Caught a lot of fish after the storm passed that day. Was even luckey enough to hook into one of those mossy brooders they put in there. Darn thing looked worse than some of the old moldy kings I have caught in late november. Sad part was the guy standing next to us was happy to take it home..................


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

I thought it was only catch and release in the Huron at Proud Lake from April 1st until the opener ???


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

I live by the big dam on the huron. I fish it almost on a daily basis. To say its the 3rd best in the state is a farce. But if you belive that fish it. Dont waste your time on the mo, joe, grand, kzoo, big or little man, and definately dont fish the p.m. I show you my spots on the huron as long as you promise to not fish any of the above mentioned. Any takers, P.M. me:lol: I'll be more than happy to show you. And if you still want to fish it after one season i'll pay you to stay. Becuse I only fish it becuse I live by it now and cant afford to go to the other rivers on a regular basis. It maybe the 3rd best on this side of the state. but honestly I rather fish the boardman or rouge (not the rouge) on a daily basis any day. It what I have by me so im stuck unless I go to ohio.:help:


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

jayzbird said:


> I thought it was only catch and release in the Huron at Proud Lake from April 1st until the opener ???


you would be correct in that statement. Last Saturday of April. I'm pretty sure you can only use flies during that time also, no live baits?


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Fishing 24/7 said:


> you would be correct in that statement. Last Saturday of April. I'm pretty sure you can only use flies during that time also, no live baits?


Fishing 24/7 is correct, it is flies only c & r from Apr 1st thru last Sat in Apr. No live baits allowed at that time.


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

Quick question. The minnows that I have seen guys using that are dead and salted. how are they catigorized? I know its not not an artifical but its not a live bait either. I have never used them but I see alot of guys out there that do.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Fishing 24/7 said:


> Quick question. The minnows that I have seen guys using that are dead and salted. how are they catigorized? I know its not not an artifical but its not a live bait either. I have never used them but I see alot of guys out there that do.


Pretty sure it is considered bait just like cured salmon/steelhead spawn is considered bait.If you are seeing guys at the huron at proud lake/wixom area between april 1st thru last sat in april then they are breaking the regulations. If its the huron down near flat rock, i thinks its ok down there during that time.


----------



## ngheen (Apr 1, 2009)

it's FLIES only, not artificial bait . i talked to both of the CO's out of southfield this week and they are planning to be patrolling hard this year. they will be checking for parking permits, valid all species licesenses, alcohol offenses,littering,and use of flies only, not fishing with yarn or so called flies. so plan on bein checked, they are staffing extra personel in attempt to curb illegal activity. so if you are out there and notice any illegal activity, feel free to do your part to help. when i am out there if i notice any questional behavior i call the CO's and break out the camera phone and take some video to help to aid in there efforts. these are hatchery fish they are so stupid they will eat a cigarette butt there is no reason not to fish legally for them except ignorance and lazyness. i know that this post will anger some, but probally because they are ones out there breakin the rules. so if you feel the urge to illegally fish for these fish and are willing to break the rules ask yourselfis the fines really worth it forfish that are so easy to catch, and taste like the pellets they have been eating.


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

No I have never seen anyone useing them before the last saturday in April not to say they dont. But you right the fish taste like pelets. its just fun to just fish and enjoy the outdoors. I was check once last year and it didnt bother me but I wasnt fishing dirty either.:lol:


----------



## centerpinking (Apr 13, 2009)

This is a debate on whzt to throw at stocked fish? They bite at EVERYTHING! They are half dead! Also yes people are not supposed to take the fish home, but as you walk the banks, you will see many fish gutted! They take the fillets home so they can get passed any DNR that maybe around. It is embarassing to me, to be a michigan fisherman during this time at proud lake. Last year 3 fights! 4 bottles of Jack scattered, cigarette packs everywhere! Well there was one girl in a bikini in April, so there is one upside! Love the white trash! Just my two cents.. Kinda fun!


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Watch out for giant snapping turtles. I saw a 15" bow getting mauled by a snapping turtle the size of an extra large pizza. Granted, the bow was dead after it was assassinated by a trout bead. The snapper scared the hell out of me when I looked down and almost stepped on its crater backed shell.


----------



## Fishing 24/7 (Feb 4, 2010)

I have come accross a few snappers out there and yea they can catch ya off guard. and there was more than one bikini out there. I dont like calling people out of name but the White trash part is what I was thinking to my self. not about the bikinis eihter just the cigarettes and booze all over.


----------



## leland.69 (Feb 22, 2010)

I dont flyfish much, so I dont make out there till after the regular opener. Usually a few weeks after the crowds of yahoo's filter out. But your right about the snappers. Ive seen a few monsters in there. I dont make out there alot. But when ever I get the itch I usually do pretty good. I have caught a few nice browns in that stretch.


----------

